# Forums a bit slow today... so...



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright pedigree experts! Tell me about my dogs ancestors? I've got some back story on my male, but don't know that much past the parents of my female... and don't know enough to really determine origin like a lot do here. pedigree is in the sig


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

nadda?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jaeger has czeck and germanworking line blood in the back of his pedigree. Asko von der Lutter, Maja vom Fuchsgraben, Anka vom Schieferstein...those are very well known names and you can find them in a lot of pedigrees. However as I stated before I am not familiar with Czech lines. 

However Katya is waaay more interesting, especially since I know the breeder of the Ketscher Wald Kennel. I've seen his dogs work personally and he has very good working-line dogs. He works at a club not too far away from Heidelberg. However I am not sure if I like his method as a helper and how he works the young dogs in Schutzhund. That is still a bit old-school and there are far way better methods to train young dog. His dogs however, are good dogs. There is no doubt about that.

And I like the Huegelblick Kennel itself as well. Sometimes we exchange emails. Not very often but we do on occassion


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Jaeger has czeck and germanworking line blood in the back of his pedigree. Asko von der Lutter, Maja vom Fuchsgraben, Anka vom Schieferstein...those are very well known names and you can find them in a lot of pedigrees. However as I stated before I am not familiar with Czech lines.
> 
> However Katya is waaay more interesting, especially since I know the breeder of the Ketscher Wald Kennel. I've seen his dogs work personally and he has very good working-line dogs. He works at a club not too far away from Heidelberg. However I am not sure if I like his method as a helper and how he works the young dogs in Schutzhund. That is still a bit old-school and there are far way better methods to train young dog. His dogs however, are good dogs. There is no doubt about that.
> 
> And I like the Huegelblick Kennel itself as well. Sometimes we exchange emails. Not very often but we do on occassion


Interesting  I know very little about Katya's lines, but she is quite the firecracker. I was training with Jeff Rentz on sunday and he seemed really impressed with Katya. Just noticed the majority of the dogs in her pedigree are blacks, and after looking at the GSD color chart on here earlier tonight, I see blacks are a recessive gene? Not really relavent or mind blowing revelation, but interesting to me just the same 

I've had her since 9 weeks so whatever his technique is, its had no influence  Thanks! I've actually emailed Carrie @ hillview several times this week alone

I'd love to find out more about Jäger's czech side. It gets hard to follow right at the dam for me lol

Also love more info on Katya


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Crazy how small the GSD world is.. Jeff knew both my dogs kennels, and knows Jäger's sire


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, the club the breeder from "Vom Ketscherwald" is training at is a very small club outside of Hockenheim. Hockenheim is famous for the Formula One Racing Cars. The club is right outside a forest and in the fields. 
It's a nice club but it doesn't have many members. At least not when I was out there to check it out. It was a mix of show-line and working-line people. A very famous Show-line breeder is member of that club too. He bred the American Sieger and just got back from the US when I went out there. 

What I noticed is that the Ketscher Wald Dogs are indeed firecrackers. Very high drive and hard dogs. The breeder has a lot of experience. He's breeding for as long as my parents...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Well, the club the breeder from "Vom Ketscherwald" is training at is a very small club outside of Hockenheim. Hockenheim is famous for the Formula One Racing Cars. The club is right outside a forest and in the fields.
> It's a nice club but it doesn't have many members. At least not when I was out there to check it out. It was a mix of show-line and working-line people. A very famous Show-line breeder is member of that club too. He bred the American Sieger and just got back from the US when I went out there.
> 
> What I noticed is that the Ketscher Wald Dogs are indeed firecrackers. Very high drive and hard dogs. The breeder has a lot of experience. He's breeding for as long as my parents...


Firecracker is an understatement lol. Katya is soft with me, but hard otherwise if that makes sense... The helper can do what he wishes... she ain't letting go for any reason. However, she's very delicate and sensitive to me. I was worried earlier on that she'd be too soft for schH and so thats why I starting looking towards SAR work (this girl HAS to have a job), but now that she's matured a bit and I know her better, its clear she's tough as nails, just a sensitive girl with who she trusts.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> Firecracker is an understatement lol. Katya is soft with me, but hard otherwise if that makes sense... The helper can do what he wishes... she ain't letting go for any reason. However, she's very delicate and sensitive to me. I was worried earlier on that she'd be too soft for schH and so thats why I starting looking towards SAR work (this girl HAS to have a job), but now that she's matured a bit and I know her better, its clear she's tough as nails, just a sensitive girl with who she trusts.


Well, the dogs I've seen were quite the killers. They did not only turn on the helper but on the handler also. However, there is a huge difference between being on the field and being at home.

Some of the toughest dogs are like sheeps at home


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Well, the dogs I've seen were quite the killers. They did not only turn on the helper but on the handler also. However, there is a huge difference between being on the field and being at home.
> 
> Some of the toughest dogs are like sheeps at home


lol.. well she's never come back up the leash on me, but I suppose that could happen some day. We just started bitework anyway so I don't have a solid bead on her. This is a vid of her a few weeks ago on her third session of bitework. At the start of this video, she has had *just 8 minutes* of total lifetime bitework. She's catching on quick, and every trip onto the field is a dramatic increase in drive and tenacity.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> lol.. well she's never come back up the leash on me, but I suppose that could happen some day. We just started bitework anyway so I don't have a solid bead on her. This is a vid of her a few weeks ago on her third session of bitework. At the start of this video, she has had *just 8 minutes* of total lifetime bitework. She's catching on quick, and every trip onto the field is a dramatic increase in drive and tenacity.
> 
> YouTube - Katya 2011-01-29.mov



Okay, is that you in the video? I can HEAR the accent. Where are you originally from?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Okay, is that you in the video? I can HEAR the accent. Where are you originally from?


I'm the handler.. I don't think I spoke audibly during the video, maybe I did? I'm originally from... what sort of accent do you think I have?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Cliffson, could you provide some insight? Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have seen both Jäger's sire and grandsire. Stuka I saw trial at the 2007 regionals. Very strong dog in protection. He ran the blinds a few too many times so was pretty winded when he got to blind 6. Fast long bite. Nice dog. What I was also impressed with is how stable he is off the field. Nate had him out around the crowd, visiting with people and kids. 

Stuka's sire, Brawnson, I got to see in training once and trial a few times. Brawnson was also a police K-9. VERY VERY VERY strong dog in protection and quite serious. He is one of two dogs that I saw in the 90's that left a lasting impression on me. He was also an excellent tracking dog. 

I saw Katya's sire trial a couple of times and remember liking him, but I can't remember where I saw him. There are dogs I know behind her, but I have only seen her sire in person.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry off topic but who was Stormfront Brawsons breeder?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A kennel in Canada, I believe. I am sure either Mike Diehl (Brawnson's handler) or Nate Harves (Stuka's handler) could tell you the name.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Since you have info on Stuka I will give you my insights on the mother, Olka.
Father: Arno is out of showlines on the topside and Kata Anrebri on dam side. I am not always super fan of Anrebri dogs but in this case the motherline of Arno through Kata is super. Kata is out of Bob Cega, who was an extraordinary dog and producer. He is out of the B litter Cega, which is one of the great breedings of alltime. Six dogs in this litter were Sch three and good hips and three of these dog were national competitors. Bob's sire is Grisha Schwarzen Milan, a dog with fair hips but tremendous producer of working ability. When bred to Gita Salrak, they produced the B litter Cega. (BTW, Gita is very prominent in pedigree of Andy Maly Vah). On Kata's damside we have Gaston z Blatenskeho zamku as sire who was a very strong dog, who was out of Chasan, a national competitor and Klara, a very controversial dog in that she was mild in hips, but threw FABULOUS temperament.
Olka's motherline is very nice also. Dara is out of Jax. Jax is a son of Arys z Travnickova dvora, who was super super dog. Arys's mother Cita z Vrtovske, is sister to the great Cir z Vrtovske, who was one of the great great dogs in the Czech Republic.Jax's mother, Fency Gymor, was a very solid female out of the great producing female Alice Gymor. Alice was also mother of the great Dark Gymor. (years ago I hd a son out of a Dark Gymor daughter).
Dara's mother line goes to Brema who is old Czech bloodlines.
All in all, Olka has some super blood in her pedigree and mixing that with Stuka and you have nice genetic base. Of course there are other elements to this pedigree, but I think you have the gist, and more detail I'm not sure is beneficial.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I know nothing about pedigrees but I went to the site and found a couple of Max's ancestors. How exciting! Max's grand sire on his sire's side is Jerland's Shewana Xdon and his great grand sire on his grand dams side is Highviews Casino Of Shewana. Maybe that explains why he is such a pistol, lol.

Sorry did not mean to hijack


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey our dogs is cuzzins

My dog has Bob Cega in his male tail line-the picture is summer at age 21/2- he has definitely bulked up since then.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/460211.html

I know Will Rambeau used to own my dog's older "sister" then Deanna Thompson of Black-ice wound up with her. 

You know a dog has some decent drives when he knocks out 4 teeth going after a ball, never yelps, drops the bloody thing and wants you to throw it again.  -- I love those Czech dogs (if you get the right one......) and have seen some nice WGrxCzech blends too.......


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

How do you guys know so much? I don't know my own pedigree this good.

Thanks immensely though! Olina was always a blur for me 

Anything on katyas sire, atze?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Hey our dogs is cuzzins
> 
> My dog has Bob Cega in his male tail line-the picture is summer at age 21/2- he has definitely bulked up since then.
> 
> ...


Don't get me started on teeth...


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Fun thing with teeth. 

Mentioned in other thread about watching for abrasive toys. Another thing is kennel chewing (most not caught)

You can have not very strong dentation (usually shows up in smaller teeth) and missing teeth (P1s and P2s - genetic). Or carry the possibility of both, even if not shown...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Fun thing with teeth.
> 
> Mentioned in other thread about watching for abrasive toys. Another thing is kennel chewing (most not caught)
> 
> You can have not very strong dentation (usually shows up in smaller teeth) and missing teeth (P1s and P2s - genetic). Or carry the possibility of both, even if not shown...


Yeah the vet said "toy carriers/chewers, and kennel biters are the vast majority of our issues". Fortunately, he's never been a kennel chewer, but isn't kenneled now anyway. My female will destroy a toy in 2 seconds... so we don't have the carrying and chewing all day issue, but she IS a kennel biter.

Can't win


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had to keep toys away from Grim when his mouth was healing. OY VEH! I look in his crate and he pulled a freakin light bulb out of the trash to chew on......fortunately incandescent, not flourescent....I guess it was kind of like a toy, had our scent on it. That was a few weeks ago.........seemed to clear ok.......

They look at me and ask, now HOW old is your dog? Everything is worn to nubbins.


----------

